# Freelancing?



## Imperialus (Jan 16, 2007)

About a year ago I spent a week laid up after getting my appendix removed.  Through a combination of Tylanol 3 and boredom I ended up writing a treatise on Dwarven culture and society that quickly ballooned into a 9200-word document.  It's 100% fluff but I'm quite proud of it, and one of the guys I game with suggested that I might want to see about getting it published since it's generic enough that quite a few DM's might find it useful but it does give dwarves a unique character beyond that of short drunken Scotsmen.  Heck I even tackle the issue of whether or not Dwarven women have beards.  It's poorly formatted, at least right now and I have no idea where to even start getting it published but I was wondering if there may be any way to submit it to EN Publishing and if nothing else get some feedback.

I honestly wouldn't even expect to get paid for it but I must admit there is a part of me that would be pretty proud of being a "published author" even if it was just a $2.00 PDF.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2007)

I think your main problme with this idea is that it has come at the wrong time - race bokos were done to death two or three years ago, and nobody's buying 'em any more.  I imagine at RPGnow you could find a couple of dozen books about dwarves.

At the moment, for example, all ENP's sales are props or adventures (which is also weird - because a couple of years ago it was impossible to get anyone to buy an adventure.  Now they're selling in droves!)

I certainly don't mind taking a look if you want to shoot it my way, but I can't imagine a book on that subjct would cover its own costs in terms of layout, editing, art, etc.

Now what might work would be a really detailed Dwarven stronghold, complete with maps, NPCs, etc.  I remember the old Thorbardin boxed set.  You could use much of your already written material to supplement that core concept, and I think it'd sell.  But the kicker would be the maps - they'd be expensive to produce, and would need to be lovely coloured beautiful things.


----------

